
Apollo – A modern CISC CPU design compatible with the Motorola M68K - doener
http://www.apollo-core.com/?
======
glitch
Digging deeper under the Forums, some random tid-bits...

• Releases: [http://www.apollo-core.com/knowledge.php?b=6](http://www.apollo-
core.com/knowledge.php?b=6)

◦ FPGA image: [http://www.apollo-
core.com/bringup/apollo_mini_2000_83.jic](http://www.apollo-
core.com/bringup/apollo_mini_2000_83.jic)

◦ phoenixinit: [http://www.apollo-
core.com/bringup/phoenixinit](http://www.apollo-core.com/bringup/phoenixinit)

• Some photos: [http://www.apollo-core.com/bringup/](http://www.apollo-
core.com/bringup/)

• Altera FPGA, etc. [http://www.apollo-
core.com/knowledge.php?b=3&note=3120](http://www.apollo-
core.com/knowledge.php?b=3&note=3120)

------
dmitrygr
Lots of promises, but little details.

~~~
kjs3
Looks like you can download a beta:

[http://www.apollo-core.com/knowledge.php?b=6&note=2693](http://www.apollo-
core.com/knowledge.php?b=6&note=2693)

I lack the environment to experiment with it, but that's already a wild hell
of a lot more than certain other high promise CPU projects provide.

------
kjs3
Sounds like a 68060 in FPGA. Sounds like I need to dig out my FPGA boards.

